# Now we know the reason for colony colapse!!!



## Toddo (May 21, 2016)

Doesn't make any sense

I suppose mass homosexuality could theoretically cause species decline by reducing reproduction numbers. But how would that work with bees?

New queens go on nuptial flights and get fertilized by drones. Then they lay.

If this "scientist's" hypothesis were to hold any water, then the problem would be queens not getting fertilized, laying all drones. This doesn't describe colony collapse at all.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

You are exactly right.This article is like the others on worldnewsdailyreport. I have wondered where they can come up with junk like this.


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

Now we get to look forward to our bees asking for transgender bathrooms and transgender hives, lmao. Our drones think they are queens and our workers think they are drones.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

It's a satire site.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

To quote Trump, "Fake News"


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

At the bottom of the page linked in post #1 ... 


> World News Daily Report assumes all responsibility for the satirical nature of its articles and for the fictional nature of their content. All characters appearing in the articles in this website – even those based on real people – are entirely fictional and any resemblance between them and any person, living, dead or undead, is purely a miracle.
> 
> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/rus...-bees-are-dying-because-they-are-turning-gay/


:ws:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Every one just needs to relax. There are no longer any missing bees. Thankfully they've been found. 
https://www.google.com/amp/www.theonion.com/amp/52912


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Oh boy I could have a lot of fun with this.
Reasons for CCD:
Gay frogs 
Flat Earth
It's them waves man it's the waves.
Change in magnetic pole position. 
The sun is extra bright.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I googled Igor Tynystanov, and nothing came up other than links to the gay bee article. IE, he doesn't exist.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks, I needed a laugh this morning!


----------

